# Luder - Zicke



## gabrigabri

Diese Frage ist an den Personen gewidmet, die sehr gut Deutsch und Italienisch können.

Wenn man die Wörter Luder bzw. Zicke im Wörterbuch sucht findet man carogna bzw. megera, aber diese Wörter haben auf Deutsch eine ganz andere Bedeutung, oder?? Sind etwa die Wörterbücher nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## Kajjo

Erkläre uns doch einfach, welche Bedeutung Du im Wörterbuch gefunden hast, welche Bedeutung die Wörter Deiner Meinung nach besitzen und was die italienischen Wörter bedeuten. Dann können Dir auch Personen helfen, die nicht gleichzeitig Deutsch und Italienisch beherrschen.

Bei Schimpfwörtern und abfälligen Bezeichnungen wandelt sich der Sinn häufig rasch und Wörterbücher hinken den aktuellen Konnotationen oft hinterher, auch wenn die generelle Grundbedeutung erhalten geblieben sein sollte.

Kajjo


----------



## gabrigabri

Luder: man findet "carogna", was aber "Aas" bedeutet, also ein böser Mensch (das hat aber mit Luder, z.B. "Paris Hilton ist ein Party-Luder" nichts zu tun, oder?)

Zicke= megera= Megäre (auf Italienisch heißt "Hexe, gemeine Frau). Aber auf Deutsch heißt es doch anders, stimmt?


----------



## heidita

gabrigabri said:


> Luder: man findet "carogna", was aber "Aas" bedeutet, also ein böser Mensch (das hat aber mit Luder, z.B. "Paris Hilton ist ein Party-Luder" nichts zu tun, oder?)
> 
> Zicke= megera= Megäre (auf Italienisch heißt "Hexe, gemeine Frau). Aber auf Deutsch heißt es doch anders, stimmt?


 
Eigentlich nicht, ich kenne die Wörter nur so,wie sie auch übersetzt wurden.

Luder ist ein abfälliges Wort für Frau, die schlecht und gemein und hinterhältig ist. 

Du verdammtes Luder! 

Zicke, gemein und vor allem zänkisch veranlagt.

Sei nicht so zickig. (Suchst Du Streit?)


----------



## Hutschi

"Party-Luder" modifiziert Luder und ist nicht das Gleiche wie "Luder". Ich weiß nicht genau, woher es kommt. (Es gibt auch "Boxenluder" - das ist wieder etwas anderes.) 

Zicke (Ziege) - störrisch, eigensinnig und, wie Heidita schon schrieb, gemein und zänkisch veranlagt. 

Hat "megera" etwas mit "meckern" zu tun? Ziegen meckern immer ... 

Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

Luder:
a) In der Jägersprache (Fachjargon) bedeutet Luder tatsächlich Aas oder Kadaver und wird zum Anlocken von Füchsen verwendet.
b) Allgemein bedeuet Luder "gemeiner, durchtriebener Mensch" (weiblich) und ist abwertend gemeint, z.B. "Dieses Luder hat mich betrogen!"
c) In manchen Kollokationen, z.B. "dieses arme Luder!", bedeutet es aber auch "bedauernswert, unglücklich".

Zicke:
a) In der Fachsprache weibliche Ziege.
b) In der Umgangssprache eine zänkische, streitsüchtige, widerspenstige Frau. Als Schimpfwort häufig in Kollokationen wie "diese dumme/blöde Zicke". Das Adjektiv lautet "zickig".

Kajjo


----------



## gabrigabri

Ich würde auf Italienisch sagen, dass ein Mann, der 80% Zinsen verlangt, ein Luder ist! (una carogna) -(und natärlich ein Wucherer=strozzino). 
Aber das hat auf Deutsch wenig Sinn, oder?

Und die Frau von Hänsel&Gretel ist für mich eine Megera (Zicke). Aber sicher meckert sie nicht die ganze Zeit heurm, oder??


----------



## Hutschi

http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Projects/WBB/woerterbuecher/dwb/wbgui?lemid=GL07131

Im Grimm'schen Wörterbuch ist noch mehr zu "Luder" gesagt.

Es bedeutet, wie schon Kajjo schrieb, in verschiedenem Zusammenhang in der Jägersprache Beute, Aas, Raub (im Sinne von Beute), Körper gefallener Tiere, Lockspeise. 

Anlehnend an Lockspeise wurde daraus "Lockung, Anreizung, Lockmittel" - das führte zu der Bedeutung von "fleisches lust", und "dem Teufel sein Luder" und dann auf geschlechtliche Verführung (hieraus schließe ich auf Boxenluder und Party-Luder.) Luder hat also etwas Verruchtes an sich, zugleich etwas Verführerisches und Böses.



> Ich würde auf Italienisch sagen, dass ein Mann, der 80% Zinsen verlangt, ein Luder ist!


Mir war erst unklar, warum ich das nicht glaubte, jetzt ist mir klar, dass der Zusammenhang nicht da ist. Ein Mann, der 80% Zinsen verlangt, ist ein Wucherer, aber in diesem Zusammenhang kein Luder. Ich könnte vielleicht sagen, er sei ein "Mistkerl" - oder ein anderes Schimpfwort verwenden.

Grüße von Bernd

PS: Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen *Megaira*, auch _Megäre und (it.) Megere?_


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:


> Ich würde auf Italienisch sagen, dass ein Mann, der 80% Zinsen verlangt, ein Luder ist! (una carogna) -(und natärlich ein Wucherer=strozzino). Aber das hat auf Deutsch wenig Sinn, oder?


Richtig, das ergibt im Deutschen wenig Sinn. Solch ein Mann mag ein Betrüger, Wucherer oder Gauner sein, aber bestimmt kein Luder.


> Und die Frau von Hänsel&Gretel ist für mich eine Megera (Zicke). Aber sicher meckert sie nicht die ganze Zeit heurm, oder??


Hier kann man Zicke nicht verwenden. Bei Hänsel und Gretel ist die Gegenspielerin eine Hexe. Zicke ist dagegen harmlos und spielt wirklich nur auf Zank, Streit, Bissigkeit, Unfreundlichkeit an, nicht aber auf Boshaftigkeit oder Hexerei.

Kajjo


----------



## gabrigabri

Dann muss ich wohl zu den Verfassern des Wörterbuchs schreiben!


----------



## gaer

gabrigabri said:


> Dann muss ich wohl zu den Verfassern des Wörterbuchs schreiben!


I found this:

Luderliga (die, slang term for a group of sexy German women who constantly appear in magazine stories and the German party scene - making them Party-Luder.)

link

"Paris Hilton ist ein Party-Luder"

The meaning was pretty obvious for me before I checked it, and I do see some possible connections to "megera" IF I am understanding the Italian word.

The way Party-Luder is defined above, it sounds pretty neutral, but something seems wrong to me.

Paris Hilton is not just glamorous or a "party-girl". She has quite a negative reputation—drinking, sex, and so on. (The reputation may be unfair.)

Could someone explain this in Italian?  

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> I found this:
> 
> ...
> "Paris Hilton ist ein Party-Luder"
> ...
> 
> Paris Hilton is not just glamorous or a "party-girl". She has quite a negative reputation—drinking, sex, and so on. (The reputation may be unfair.)
> 
> Gaer


 
This fits the German meaning, when you add, she is quite sexual attractive and like a kind of "lure" ... "party-lure"

("lure" has some similar connotations as "Luder". )


----------



## gabrigabri

gaer said:


> I found this:
> 
> Could someone explain this in Italian?
> 
> Gaer



Should it be for me? I understand already! Thanks!  

The problem is that the dictionaries don't say the trut!


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:


> The problem is that the dictionaries don't say the trut!


Ja, Schimpf- und Fluchwörter sind einem starken Wandel unterworfen und außerdem für Ausländer sehr schwierig idiomatisch korrekt zu verwenden. Es schwingen häufig so viele Konnotationen mit und der Kontext kann ein Wort von akzeptabel bis neckisch in absolut verwerflich und beleidigend verwandeln. Das ist für Wörterbücher natürlich nicht einfach.

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ...
> The way Party-Luder is defined above, it sounds pretty neutral, but something seems wrong to me.
> ...


Hier gibt es einen recht amüsanten, wenn auch uralten Faden, in welchem es auch um dieses Thema ging.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ja, Schimpf- und Fluchwörter sind einem starken Wandel unterworfen und außerdem für Ausländer sehr schwierig idiomatisch korrekt zu verwenden. Es schwingen häufig so viele Konnotationen mit und der Kontext kann ein Wort von akzeptabel bis neckisch in absolut verwerflich und beleidigend verwandeln. Das ist für Wörterbücher natürlich nicht einfach.
> Kajjo


Curse/swear words and humor—understanding them well usually indicates a very advanced knowledge of a language. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:


> Hier gibt es einen recht amüsanten, wenn auch uralten Faden, in welchem es auch um dieses Thema ging.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, I did not want to say much because the thread involves Paris Hilton. I don't know much of anything about her, and I loathe the way way "dragging celebrities through the mud" has become not only a national but perhaps an international "sport". It's cruel.

However, I do know this lady has been treated very harshly for her "behavior", which has been linked to both a great deal of alcohol and causual sex. These inuendos may be completely unfounded, for all I know, but when I saw her name linked to "Party-Luder", "party queen" or any such expression did not seem to be right.

In the thread you mentioned in your link, Elroy suggested "party hussy" at some point, not because it sounds natural, but because it may be fairly close to a literal meaning. What do you think?

I wanted to mention "slut", but with great care: "Party slut". This is a really nasty word and much too harsh, and a great deal of it's nastiness has to do with the fact that women, engaging in the same behavoir(s) as their male counterparts, are judged severely. Meanwhile, society often does no more than "wink" at the same male behavior.

I would never use "Party-Luder" in any other way than in an at least mildly insulting way. Is my understanding incorrect?

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> ... I would never use "Party-Luder" in any other way than in an at least mildly insulting way. Is my understanding incorrect?
> 
> Gaer


 
I think, it is (or may be) insulting. But it is not in the same way and strength as "Luder". 

It seem to have some appreciating connotations, too. (She is the person who makes the party to an event.)  But this may depend on the context.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> I think, it is (or may be) insulting. But it is not in the same way and strength as "Luder".
> 
> It seem to have some appreciating connotations, too. (She is the person who makes the party to an event.) But this may depend on the context.


My only point is that a female "party animal" is usually viewed (unfairly) in a much more negative way—or often is.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I wanted to mention "slut", but with great care. This is a really nasty word and much too harsh


The German equivalent is _Party-Schlampe_. While the word itself is rarely used, the meaning is clear and very close to the English term.



> and a great deal of it's nastiness has to do with the fact that women, engaging in the same behavoir(s) as their male counterparts, are judged severely. Meanwhile, society often does no more than "wink" at the same male behavior.


 Yes, this social attitude is very widespread in most countries and societies. By the way, the traditional German saying for this conservative point of view is: "Es ist ein Unterschied, ob eine Flasche von innen oder außen dreckig wird.", granting men sexual freedom that is called slutty behaviour in the case of women.



> I would never use "Party-Luder" in any other way than in an at least mildly insulting way. Is my understanding incorrect?


I believe you are right. However, there are some celebrities who work on such a public impression intentionally and in such cases I reckon the term cannot be really insulting.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> The German equivalent is _Party-Schlampe_. While the word itself is rarely used, the meaning is clear and very close to the English term.


That's very harsh in either language!


> "Es ist ein Unterschied, ob eine Flasche von innen oder außen dreckig wird."


Very interesting. Now, a question, and this is not a humorous one:

Can I assume that it is the one that is made dirty INSIDE that is considered the bad one?  


> I believe you are right. However, there are some celebrities who work on such a public impression intentionally and in such cases I reckon the term cannot be really insulting.


I think the term is insulting regardless. The question is whether or not the term is deserved. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Can I assume that it is the one that is made dirty INSIDE that is considered the bad one?


Well, of course outside dirt does happen to most bottles while inside dirt would make the bottle completely worthless. I do not agree with the saying in it figurative meaning, but I reckon it is quite clear and expressive anyway.



> I think the term is insulting regardless. The question is whether or not the term is deserved.


Yes, probably it is. 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Well, of course outside dirt does happen to most bottles while inside dirt would make the bottle completely worthless. I do not agree with the saying in it figurative meaning, but I reckon it is quite clear and expressive anyway.


It's an excellent saying, but you have to admit that it is quite possible to subconsciously associate additional unpleasant nuances to the "inside" and "outside" concept. 

Gaer


----------



## Zoowärter

Unfortunately I am not near my dictionaries. I am however fairly sure that there is a link between the German "Luder" and the Latin ludi(?) suggesting a bit of a "playful" attitude, thus making the use milder.


----------



## Lykurg

Kluge said:
			
		

> Substantiv Neutrum Standardwortschatz stilistisch (13. Jh.), mhd. luoder,  mndd. loder "Lockspeise" Stammwort. Herkunft unklar. Vielleicht zur Wurzel (ig.) *la- "verborgen sein", das etwa in l. latere "verborgen sein, versteckt sein" vorliegt (latent). Die ältere Bedeutung ist "Tierkadaver". Der Übergang zum Schimpfwort wie bei Aas, Keib(e) u.ä. d


----------

